# What should I put my W12 into?



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I bought my '06 Phaeton specifically for the engine with intentions on putting into something else.

A few weeks ago there was a Gallardo on Ebay that was missing an engine and trans. That would be fun. The guy was asking 60k for the roller though. Not worth it to me.


I'm thinking maybe an A5.

Any other ideas?


----------



## ravendarat (May 24, 2013)

Fine if no one else will say it I will state the obvious, Manx Buggy is the clear answer here


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Haha.. :wave:



Whatever I end up doing with it, I think I am going to roadtrip out to the salt flats just to top it out first. No matter what I put the engine into, it won't be as stable at high speed as the Phaeton is.


----------



## erik93 (Nov 28, 2011)

\
Obviously


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

shoehorn that bad boy into a mk1. it might flip for real...


or u could piss off a whole lot of ford and shelby fans, buy yourself a Cobra kit shell, and stick it in there.


----------



## SGelshawno (Apr 10, 2009)

In no order...
Mk1 rabbit pickup (in the bed)
Stuff it in a Mk4 or mk5 or mk6
Put it in a 'murican muscle car (corvette)
Audi a3, a4, a6 
porsche 914 (impossible lol)

Think a 98-09 A6 would be a good bet just because it would probably fit easiest and you can get an early 2000's A6 for like 3k (love depreciation) the 2.7tt's are actually pretty quick

I've thought about buying a corvette chassis off ebay and throwing my mk4 shell ontop it... that would be awesome RWD mk4 with big N/A power and good suspension










Make the RS6 we never had


----------



## Corrado4Life (Jul 3, 2001)

Mid engine W12 Corrado.


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

914


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I love the A5/S5 swap idea, perfect 12cyl GT candidate, an amazing car inside and out, and things would be happy all being from the same manufacturer :thumbup:


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

That was my thought.. and not only would it be lighter, but I could open up the intake and exhaust to breathe and the sound won't seem strange coming from the car as it would the Phaeton.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

corrado


----------



## SGelshawno (Apr 10, 2009)

PowerDubs said:


> That was my thought.. and not only would it be lighter, but I could open up the intake and exhaust to breathe and the sound won't seem strange coming from the car as it would the Phaeton.


But finding an a5 or s5 isn't going to be cheap


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

So? 

What would a theoretical A5 with a W12 cost from the factory? Well into 6 figures..


Besides, if I look long enough, I may find one without an engine, or a flood car.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

E30 

but would love to see this happen in something...:beer:


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> but would love to see this happen in something.




Eventually it will.. in something.

I may even ring you up at that time for assistance of some sort.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

glad to help with crazy swaps...love them


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

I know it's not the GT you were thinking of, but I'd like to see one mounted midships in a Kubvan.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Well, that would be unique. Good for burnouts and maybe redlight to redlight. 

Stability would be nonexistent though. Kind of a waste of an engine that is capable of approaching 200mph. 

I like to drive my cars. I'm not a show car kinda guy.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Well, if you don't actually give any guidelines you're just going to get suggestions you don't want. 

Given enough time and money, you can make anything work  Example: http://www.speedhunters.com/2013/05/race-taxi-the-porsche-bi-turbo-bus/


----------



## SirBlueVw (Jan 5, 2005)

What about a Porsche Cayenne GTS or base model with a 6 speed? 

You can haul azz while hauling multiple azz is.


----------



## freedomtanker (Aug 9, 2006)

all i see are very exensive swap suggestions, a porche, even an audi s5, even a cobra replica will run you 20 grand. i would do it in something unsuspecting and light that will make people say holy sh!t thats cool. ive seen some pretty sick MR converted MK3 GTIs with only turbo VRs in them. why not jam that thing in there, or better yet a jetta lol. that should throw some people off. good luck with whatever you put it in:beer:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

PowerDubs said:


> So?
> 
> What would a theoretical A5 with a W12 cost from the factory? Well into 6 figures..
> 
> ...


 Hell with all of the storm damages from last year and upcoming this could be a very viable route. Do you have access to those auctions where cars like that get sold off cheap?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I've been keeping my eye out.


----------



## freedomtanker (Aug 9, 2006)

Theres a sh!t ton of cars from ny and nj being sold cheap from huricane sandy, a lot of high end ones too. Check into that.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I pulled up a bunch of W12 motor pictures off of Ebay.de 


This should help get an idea of sizing as well as showing the trans bolt pattern.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

And old school ghia:laugh: 
In all seriousness though if your gunna do it do it in something with a syncro so its not useless. Possibly a TT?  
I was just looking at a 350z vrt swap that was different n cool. 3rd gen rx7 would be sick though too.


----------



## Tree_1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Mid engine Mk2 GTI


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

many cool interesting suggestions. is that a iron or aluminum block?


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

my vote is to drop it in a 90-91 Audi coupe with quattro


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Aluminum block


Probably going in an A5 unless anyone thinks it would fit in a 928.


----------



## evosilica (Mar 6, 2012)

No matter where you put it into, you should put 2 GT42RS on it


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Hell no. 

The whole point of this engine swap is displacement and sound.


----------



## AXZ (Nov 9, 2009)

PowerDubs said:


> Hell no.
> 
> The whole point of this engine swap is displacement and sound.


 absolutely! 

audi b6-b7 

regards


----------



## Jo|\| (Jul 3, 2011)

Go look around on http://www.copart.com. They have a lot of different brands and models that would make awesome swaps, like a RS6 with a bit of body damage www.copart.com/c2/homeSearch.html?_eventId=getLot&execution=e27s3&lotId=14459523 


They have a lot of different/strange/awesome cars also. 

Like a 1987 Zimmer Golden Spirt, www.copart.com/c2/homeSearch.html?_eventId=getLot&execution=e10s11&lotId=21244303 










Or a McLaren MP4-12C, http://www.copart.com/c2/homeSearch.html?_eventId=getLot&execution=e14s1&lotId=17451903


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Tempting-

http://www.copart.com/c2/homeSearch...e5s1&lotId=19891513&returnPage=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

liking the idea of using an A5, 

why not something like in the front of a mk4 with firewall shifted back aswell as the seats, steering, pedals etc 

go space frame front with a double wishbone setup


----------



## Dreuseff (Aug 3, 2011)

*Keep'n it German*

So, I thought about this for a good while. 

And I've decided on an SL500. Your hp and tq numbers would put you up with the six-figure SL models but without relying on a twin turbo to do it.

What do you think?


----------



## lostwabbit (Sep 25, 2007)

just wana put my vote in before the thread goes cold. VW Rialta winnebago.


----------



## Cyrus vanderwolf (Dec 30, 2020)

Volkswagen arteon is begging for that V12


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Cyrus vanderwolf said:


> Volkswagen arteon is begging for that V12


I'll go back 8 years and let him know  j/k but serious this is an old post


----------

